# Golden Retriever Pittsburgh CL



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*I'll send PA GR Rescue Info to the owners-*

*Also sent his ad listing to GRIN that covers portion of PA*

If anyone is interested, here he is-












I need to rehome my golden retriever. He is a very sweet dog. Gentle and kind. He is a senior boy, I would say 7 years old but he still loves to roll in the snow and play. He came from an abused home, we have had him 4 years but due to life circumstances I have to find him a new forever home. Serious, good families only please!!!


UPDATE: I have been sick and I have a ton of emails to go through. I am sure that of the emails I have received he will find a good home. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you. I didn't know how to do that. If anyone has contacted these folks and wants to adopt him I would be happy to help transport him... And for the future I would be more than willing to help transport ANY Goldens (or other dog breeds, cats, birds, rabbits etc hehe...) Anywhere that is 5 hours in any direction from Pittsburgh...


----------

